# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ARRAY 3645Α Programmable DC Power Supply 0-36V 0-3A σε άριστη κατάσταση

## mixos

Πωλείται το ψηφιακά ελεγχόμενο και προγραμματιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό λόγο αναβάθμισης.

*ARRAY 3645Α Programmable DC Power Supply 0-36V 0-3A + USB to Serial adaptor

IMG_0008.jpg IMG_0010.jpg IMG_0011.jpg IMG_0012.jpg
*
Τιμή 155 Ευρώ  (με δικά μου έξοδα αποστολής πανελλαδικά ΕΛΤΑ)

*Manual:* http://www.array.sh/download/364X%20...s%20Manual.pdf
*
Specifications:* http://www.array.sh/yq-3600e.htm

περιοχή Λάρισας

----------

